# French Bed on Hymer T135 Carado



## les1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi 
I have a French Bed in my Hymer and it is very difficult to lift up when the bed has the duvet and pillows on it to get into the under bed Garage. Does anyone know of a company that makes stronger spring assisters in the Midlands to make it easer to lift the blooming bed up 
Many Thanks


----------

